# Best method to feed fish while on vacation



## PRIMESIX (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm leaving on vacation for six days and I was wondering if anybody had any experience with either automatic fish feeders or slow release feeders that you put on the botom of the tank. It's a planted tank with mostly guppies and tetras and I have researched both products and they both have pros and cons. If you have used the above products in the past and have some feedback I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Fatten them up before leaving and don't use any of the weekend feeder products (imo).
Problems with the in tank slow release products here.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

yeah, i'd just feed them a lot for a few days before you leave and then just go. they'll be fine.


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

Six days is nothing. Just leave and enjoy yourself.


----------



## LoriF (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't even worry about it. I bought an automatic feeder before I went on vacation and then didn't even use it because so many people had problems where they fouled the water. Feed the fish well a for a few days and a big water change the day before you leave and all is well. I would spend the dollars on a timer for the lights if you don't have one already.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

I've used a slow release feeder and an Eheim autofeeder. Both worked fine.

The slow release feeder I got from Petsmart was white and shaped like a pyramid. I think I used a 3 day feeder when I was gone for 7 days to feed 25 cardinal tetras. It worked fine and didn't dirty up my water, and none of my fish died.

The Eheim autofeeder takes a little more time to program and set up, but also works fine. When you are adjusting how much food to dispense for the first time, I suggest testing it over a bowl or something instead of testing it over your tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Six days should be ok. Like everyone said, fatten em up with double feedings for a few days before you go.


----------



## PRIMESIX (Apr 25, 2011)

Question? Will the fish nip at my plants if i do not feed them over the course of my vacation?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought the Aqueon automatic feeder for my 10 day vacation a few weeks ago and it worked ok. I think it's way overpriced at $30, but it did the job. The hard part is fine tuning the blade to prevent it from over-feeding. And it doesn't work well with fine food like spectrum mini pellets.

I was going to return it but was actually happy when I came home from vacation and my fish were well fed and the tank was not a mess. It did what I bought it to do, so I'll keep it in my arsenal


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

more feedings for a few days if you want but DO NOT OVER FEED ! just more often :biggrin:


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

We have cats so we have someone come and check on them and get our mail when we are gone for more than a couple days. I use the weekly medicine containers and portion out food for each day that I want to person to feed. 

If that isn't an option I just feed them normally and then go on vacation. Fish have small stomachs so feeding alot before you leave probably doesn't make much difference and you run the risk of overfeeding before you leave and getting an ammonia spike while you are away from the food breaking down and not being home to fix it with water changes.

The longest I would go without feeding would be 6 or 7 days. They might nibble at your plants but only larger fish would do real damage in that time.


----------



## 02redz28 (Jan 16, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> We have cats so we have someone come and check on them and get our mail when we are gone for more than a couple days. I use the weekly medicine containers and portion out food for each day that I want to person to feed..


I've done this in the past as well. It worked out well.

Just have someone pop in twice while you're gone and dump the shot glass of food in the tank. Job done.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had customers kill fish with both auto and slow release. Test auto feeders as was mentioned. Or buy a small portion slow release. Slow release blocks tend to be bad in bowls or small tanks. 

No matter what method, I'd do a WC just before you leave and as soon as you get home. 

I've gone 4 days without feeding small fish and they've been fine.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep just let them be they will be fine . And as you know,:biggrin: more food = more poo juss sayen :hihi:


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was on vacation for 2 months, I had 2 autofeeders set, 1 for the sinking food and 1 for flakes. I also asked my MIL to toss in 2 frozen food cubes (brine shrimp and bloodworms) and some cucumber every sunday.

When I came back from the 2 months vacation, first thing I noticed was, both autofeeders didn't work (even though I tested them for weeks). 
Only 1 fish (neon tetra) died in the 2 months (first week).

The fish weren't skinny and my plants weren't eaten. Fish can live for a long time without food or with almost no food.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Put a portion of live blood worms in the day you leave or day before. This is what I do and it always works fine. They will dig into you're substrate and pop out . You're fish will eat them when they spot them. I did this last week and when I came back (7 days) everything was fine.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I only have 1 betta, so I just stick him in a mason jar and lend him to a friend to feed him. I had a teacher in elementary school that had a tank with angels and other fish. She used feeder pyramids when she was on vacation.


----------



## notsogreenthumb (Nov 14, 2010)

I have used the weekend stones before but they do kind of dirty up your tank. As the others have said 6 days is fine, do a large water change before you go and some extra feedings. 

and Val, bettas can last I believe nearly a month with no food whatsoever, I never have anyone feed mine when i am out of town.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I have heard that, but the people that fish-sit always enjoy my Bettas. So, why not?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Because people other than you are a lot more likely to overfeed and make things much worse. I've portioned things out and labeled them down to the day/time and they still put two or three portions in at a time and do stupid crap. Resulting in a tank of algae soup and dead fish. 


Why risk it? When they can, and are use to going very long periods of time, 6 days is nothing to worry about. I definitely would not do any abnormal feeding leading up to departure. Just feed them like normal, do your water change the day before you leave(so you can watch for at least a few hours to make sure nothing bad has happened), and leave theme be.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

These people are not newbies, they have had fish before. I write down instructions, they have never overfed my fish. I have no problems with these people taking care of my bettas, I'm sorry you have had bad experiences with people caring for your fish.


----------



## kironsmith (Nov 14, 2016)

I think they would be fine for a week without food. Two weeks...it could be risky. If they are hungry enough I think they would eat the pellets.You might see if a LFS has baby mollies another saltwater feeder fish that is small enough for your carnivores to eat and maybe they would last a few days by hiding in the rocks.You might be able to tightly pack enough seaweed around a rock and rubber band it tightly for the tangs, which might last them a day or two.I personally perform these actions while on vacationing in Makena Condos in Polo Beach.


----------

